# Jasperreport



## neuling1234 (15. Jul 2014)

Guten Morgen,

kann mir zufällig jemand sagen wie ich ein komplett gefülltes Detail-Band mit dem nächsten vergleichen kann? "Print Repeated Values" kommt nicht infrage da hier immer nur ein Feld mit dem nächsten verglichen wird und nicht der gesamte  Inhalt  der im Band augegebenen Daten.


----------

